# Breaking Bad Season 3 Encore



## jimmereeno (Jul 18, 2010)

From the AMC web-site, I see that the entire 3rd season of Breaking Bad is going to be rebroadcast starting next week (Starting Sun., Jul. 25 at midnight). Unfortunately, my Tivo doesn't see this in the schedule.

Any suggestions? Anybody else seeing this?

thanks.


----------



## flyers (Dec 19, 2006)

I see the announcement you reference on the AMC site, but I do not see any upcoming showings listed in the AMC site guide at this time.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I just recently watched the first two seasons and have been looking forward to the announced Season 3 encore, but I can't find it listed in any guide listings. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## flyers (Dec 19, 2006)

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2010/06/breaking-bad-encores.php

The encore has been postponed.


----------

